# DAM Devilstick Match



## Evil06 (29. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute, die ich sowohl zum Schleien als auch zum Aalangeln mit Pose/Waggler nutzen kann.

Kann ich die o.g. Rute dafür nehmen oder ist die zu schwach? (3,60m 0-15gr.)

Geangelt wird an einem kleinen Waldsee und an einem Tagebau mit teilweise viel Kraut.

Die Rute ist im moment relativ günstig zu erwerben (30€ statt 50€)

LG


----------



## Dunraven (29. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Für Aal um Längen zu schwach.
Ich kenne sie nicht aber das Wurfgewicht läßt mich zu 99,99% darauf schließen das sie nicht geeignet ist einen Aal mit Gewalt davon abzuhalten ins Kraut zu ziehen, und das muss eine Aalrute ja können. Für Aal nutze ich die http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-E-Motion-Tel...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item335b3594fc 

Für das gezielte Schleienfischen wohl übertrieben, aber leider lassen die sich nicht davon abhalten trotzdem dauernd den Aalen den Wurm weg zu fressen. Wenn dann die Pose nicht ruhig abzieht wie beim Aal, sondern schnell und volle Power, dann hat meist wieder eine Schleie angebissen. 

Aber wie gesagt das ist sicher kein Gerät um gezielt auf Schleie zu gehen. Für Aal allerdings ist die von Dir genannte Rute kein passendes Gerät, während sie für Schleie ok wäre, wenn Dein Gewässer nicht soviel Kraut hätte. Denn deshalb würde ich auch eher etwas nehmen das ein wenig mehr Druck aufbauen kann wenn es nötig ist. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Rute es wirklich kann da ich sie ja nicht kenne.


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Moin,

ja aber sind 100g dann nicht bissle arg viel..???..reichen da 50-60g nicht aus um nen Aal sicher zu landen (nur ne normale Frage...weil hab echt kein Plan) ?


Dann wär ja sowas wie die Daiwa Aqualite, oder Browning Syntec Commercial Carp nicht schlecht.....die wurden mir ja empfohlen.... bissle was Allrounder-mäßiges....

Aber die liegen halt bei 65-75€....


----------



## Dunraven (29. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Können auch reichen. Kommt ja auch immer auf die Rute drauf an und auf die Gewässer. Außerdem auf die Größe der Aale. Vom WG allein kann man ja nicht unbedingt auf die Rute schließen. Es läßt Vermutungen zu, aber Aktion, Material, ect. sorgen eben dafür das zwei Ruten mit 100g WG komplett unterschiedlich sein können.

Hast Du einen Platz wo sehr viel Dreck ist, dann musst Du schnell anschlagen und hart ziehen, bei Kraut muss das Gerät auch stabil genug sein um das mit raus zu bekommen wenn der Aal da rein gerät und die Schnur sich drin verfängt.

Ich selber habe vorher für die Pose Ruten mit so 60-80g WG benutzt. Meine Gewässer sind kleine Kanäle, ich fischte fast unter der Rutenspitze und ich habe meist Aale zwischen 40 und 60 cm, manchmal größere. Ein Kumpel hatte sich die Ruten gekauft und mir haben sie sehr gut gefallen. Sind leicht, die Spitze ist sensibel, das Rückrad aber gut um den Aal schnell einzuholen und aus dem Wasser zu heben (denn auf Keschern verzichte ich wenn möglich, das gibt dem Aal zuviele Möglichkeiten sich noch dünne zu machen oder beim Keschern evt. noch Probleme zu machen. Vom Vertüdeln im Kescher ganz zu schweigen).

Sie es mal so, einen Aal drillt man nicht, man schlägt an und Kurbelt ihn so schnell wie möglich raus. Nur wenn man merkt der ist zu stark fürs Gerät, dann läßt man sich auf einen "Drill" ein, der aber auch kein wirklicher Drill sein darf weil Aale sich überall festsetzen. Von daher macht man sowas nur wenn die Gefahr den beim schnellen Einkurbelns zu verlieren sehr hoch wäre, so das sich das Risiko eines "Drills" lohnt.

Die Ruten die ich vorher auf Aal hatte waren 10 Euro Ruten von Shimano, DAM bzw. Dega. Länge so um die 3,30m. Die haben gereicht, aber ich wollte dann eben irgendwann 4 gleiche Ruten die leichter sind und die etwas länger sind da ich ja eben meist unter der Rutenspitze fische. Wenn es Dir reicht, dann kannst Du auch eine 10 Euro Shimano Rute nehmen. Für Aal gehen die zwischen 3,30m und 3,60m mit einem WG bis 80 bzw. 100g. Kosten nicht die Welt und Du hast nicht das Problem mit einer Zwischenlösung zu Angeln. Denn ganz ehrlich, für Aal brauchst Du mind. 0,30mm als Hauptschnur bei dem erwähnten vielen Kraut. Für Schleie ist das normal zu dick. Für Aal brauchst Du auch Ruten mit denen Du Druck machen kannst, da macht eine Schleie nicht mehr soviel Spaß dran. 

Die von Dir genannten Ruten kenne ich nicht. Ich denke aber das zumindest die Browning wohl bei mir geeignet wäre. Ich kann aber schlecht abschätzen wie geeignet sie in Gewässern mit vielen Hindernissen und Kraut ist. Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung, denn meine Gewässer haben nicht soviele Hindernisse. Bei mir würde ich die Browning sicher auch auf Aal nutzen. Habe selber auch 2 schwere Feederruten und zwei Ruten um die 60-80g für das Angeln mit Köfi auf Aal und Zander im Einsatz. Die DAM sind meine Wurmruten, da ich dort die Vorteile einer Teleskoprute schätze, auch wenn ich sonst Steckruten bevorzuge. Wie gesagt das WG von 100g war bei denen nicht der entscheidende Punkt für mich, der Rest gefiel mir. Gäbe es sie in 80g hätte ich die sicher erstmal vorgezogen, aber im letzten Jahr hatte ich die DAM im Dauereinsatz, und sie haben mich echt überzeugt.

Einen Nachteil haben sie aber schon! Die Spitze ist echt sehr empfindlich. Die könnte man auf Aal als Bißanzeiger nehmen, die ähnelt einer schweren Feederspitze und ist auch bunt bemalt. Der Nachteil, auf ihr ist ein Schiebering. Der ist etwas nervig und die Spitze ist eben recht empfindlich. Mein Kumpel hat sie deshalb gekürzt weil er eh mit Pose fischt und Angst hatte das sie ihm abbricht. Ich selber habe sie so gelassen. Mir sind dann aber mal beim Transport von 2 Ruten die Spitzen abgebrochen weil ich keine Kappe drüber hatte und sie einfach ein wenig raus gerutscht waren. Dabei muss ich wohl Druck darauf ausgeübt haben (vermute beim ein oder Ausladen, das ja meist mit der Druck auf die Spitze der Tasche ausübt wenn man sie Kopf voran ins Auto legt oder erst das Hinterteil anhebt). Jetzt habe ich halt 2 Ruten mit original Spitze und zwei mit kürzerer. Aber es schadet der auch nicht eben so weit zu kürzen bis man den Schiebering durch einen Spitzenring ersetzt.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Ich würde es mit ner Feederrute machen!!!


----------



## Knigge007 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Moin,

achso ist das mit den Schleimmonstern.....

Aal ist bei mir sowieso kein Thema,in unseren Vereinsgewässern werden seitdem man weiß das es mit dem Aal langsam den "Bach runter geht" keine mehr eingesetzt und eben wegen dem Problem möcht ich sowieso nich auf Aal gehen, mag sein das mal einer dran geht und wenn sinds meist größere aber das kommt seit letztem Jahr bei uns eher selten vor...

Ich wollt halt ne Rute für unsere 4 Seen für Schleie, große Brassen, Forelle auch mal mit Sbiro, Barsch, Zander und solang wie ich keine 2. Karpfen Combo hab auch für Karpfen.....alles zum Grund und Posen fischen....da wurden mir die 2^^empfohlen...und die DAM hier http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...TSYSTEMDISTANCE1050g&cName=Ruten-Spezialruten.

Zwar noch 2-3 andere die mir super gefallen haben aber die liegen alle bei 130-160€......die Mosella Xedion Evo Cast Feeder und ne Drennan....ist mir aber aktuell zu teuer.... 


Ich werd die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 15-50g in 3,6m nehmen, das reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus !

Und die meisten meinen Daiwa hätte ne Top Verarbeitung bei Ihren Ruten in dem Preissegment, kannst auch in vielen aktuellen Ruten Threads nachlesen.


----------



## Fury87 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Also ich habe die rute! Aber ich nehm sie eigentlich nur, um damit am Forellensee zu Angeln! Ich bin damit auch sehr zufrieden! Auch die Aktion der rute ist gut und ich denke auch, dass man damit große fische ausdrillen kann, aber auch nur wenn man glück hat, und was großes am forellensee beißt!

Aber mit der rute geziehlt auf Aal zu gehen, würde ich auf keinen fall machen! Dafür ist die rute einfach zu weich und kann einen Aal darum hinter in ein Hinderniss zu Schwimmen!

Also überleg dir das sehr gut, ob du mit seiner rute auf Aal gehen willst! |kopfkrat


----------



## Evil06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Hm ok, also ist die schonmal ausgeschieden...
Wollte maximal 50 Euro ausgeben pro Rute ausgeben, da ich mir 2 Ruten kaufen will.
Habe bis jetzt immer meine Forellenruten zum Schleienangeln benutzt und meine Karpfenruten zum Aalangeln. 
Ich habe aber keine Lust immer umzubauen und brauche deshalb eine Rute, die ich für die besagten Zielfische beidermaßen nutzen kann. 
Ist eine Feederute nicht ein wenig zu krass um mit einem 5 gr. Waggler zu fischen?!
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag welche Rute für mich in Frage kommt? 
Sollte wenn dann eine Steckrute sein.
Habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrung mit Spro & DAM gemacht. Sänger und dieser andere Askari-billig-kram kommt für mich nicht in Frage...


----------



## Knigge007 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Sänger isn Glump....loool....und DAM ist gut ?

okay, wenn du das sagst....ich habe ne 55g Spinnrtue von Sänger und würd se mir wenn ich nich soviel Geld hätte glatt nochmal kaufen !!!

Ruten Tipps für unter 50€ wirste hier so gut wie von keinem kriegen, denk sowieso das es bei so billigen Ruten so ziemlich egal ist was man kauft...da kannst dann auch eine ausm Aldi oder Lidl kaufen.

Und wenn du was gescheites willst, wirst mit max 50€ nicht hinkommen...musst dich wohl entscheiden ob du etwas mehr ausgibst und was gescheites hast und dafür lieber nur eine Rute....und für die andere nochmal 1-2 Monate sparen......aber 2 Billig Teile kaufen würd ich nicht machen.......musst du selber wissen....


Ich brauch auch noch 3 Ruten und nen Rutenfutteral....habe aktuell 250€ zur Verfügung wo ich nen Rutenfutteral kaufen muss und dann gibts halt noch 1 Combo.....aber jetzt hingehen und mit aller Gewalt 2 billig Combos kaufen und nen Rutenfutteral für 20€......würd ich niemals machen !

Kollege hat ne billige DAM Rute und würd se am liebsten in gelben Sack schmeissen.....im Winter hat er mich ausgelacht weil ich mir lauter Ruten für 80-110€ gekauft hab und seine nichmal 40€ gekostet hat...jetzt hat er mal mit meinen Ruten gefischt, und wird ab sofort auch keine ganz billigen mehr kaufen...was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert, weil er sich normal nicht reinreden lässt egal bei was.....also muss er doch gewaltige Unterschiede bemerkt haben.

Aber will dir hier nichts aufschwätzen, musst du selber wissen !!!


----------



## Dunraven (30. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*



Evil06 schrieb:


> Hm ok, also ist die schonmal ausgeschieden...
> Wollte maximal 50 Euro ausgeben pro Rute ausgeben, da ich mir 2 Ruten kaufen will.
> Habe bis jetzt immer meine Forellenruten zum Schleienangeln benutzt und meine Karpfenruten zum Aalangeln.
> Ich habe aber keine Lust immer umzubauen und brauche deshalb eine Rute, die ich für die besagten Zielfische beidermaßen nutzen kann.



Sorry, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht!
Warum? 
Nicht wegend er Rute, aber auch wenn Du so eine hast MUSST Du umbauen. Für Aal in so krautigem Gewässer brauchst Du MINIMUM 0,30mm eher 0,35mm Schnur. Du musst da ja kompromisslos sein und notfalls auch mal ein Bündel Kraut in dem er steckt damit rausziehen.

Was willst Du hingegen auf Schleie mit 0,30mm oder gar 0,35mm Schnur? Du kannst sie damit fangen, aber das ist normal übertrieben. Ich fange meine mit 0,14 Schnur und 0,12mm Vorfach an der Kopfrute, oder mit 0,16mm Hauptschnur an der leichten Posenrute. Auch Winkelpicker mit 0,18mm sind Ruten die ich gezielt bei uns auf Schleie nutzen würde. Jetzt ist es bei uns nicht so verkrautet, daher würde ich bei Dir eher 0,20mm oder 0,22mm in Betracht ziehen um mehr Druck machen zu können, aber die Aalschnur wäre einfach überdimensioniert. Du müsstest also auch jedes Mal die Schnur wechseln oder hättest wieder eine Montage die Dir nicht wirklich zusagt.

Abgesehen davon würde ich auf Aal andere Montagen nehmen. Da brauchst Du Knicklichtposen und für Schleien würde ich beim gezielten Fischen eher sensiblere Modelle bevorzugen. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie Du fischen willst. Willst Du nur Allroundgerät das nicht optimal ist oder willst Du optimale Montagen? Denn normal ist die Karpfenrute sicher keine schlechte Wahl bei Dir auf Aal wenn Du sie eh schon hast. Sonst solltest Du evt. doch mal 10 Euro Ruten als Aalruten versuchen und dir ansonsten eben brauchbare Schleienruten holen. Wie gesagt da Du Aale ja nicht wirklich drillst, und die Bremse meist recht dicht ist, sind die Anforderungen an die Ruten nicht so hoch. 

Ein optimales Mittelding das für beide super ist kenne ich nicht. Einzige Möglichkeit die evt. in Frage kommen könnte wäre echt die schwere Feederrute. Spitze zeigt je nach Auswahl auch Schleienbisse sensibel an und Aale bekommt man damit auch raus. Nur würde ich die dann eben auch als Grundrute fischen und nicht als Posenrute. Das wäre ein Mittelding das ich mir für beide gleichermaßen geeignet vorstellen könnte. Aber für Deine Posenidee fällt mir nichts sinnvolles ein, denn für Aal würde ich eben nicht unter 80g WG gehen und das ist für eine 5g Pose doch deutlich übertrieben und für eine Schleie normal auch schon als Rute zu schwer finde ich.


----------



## Evil06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Also: 

Ich besitze hochwertige Ruten fürs Karpfenangeln, Jerken und Forellenangeln. 
Da Hecht Karpfen und Forelle meine Zielfische sind habe ich dafür dementsprechend Geld ausgegeben, was auch Sinn macht. 
Aber auf Schleie und Aal gehe ich selten, deshalb will ich mich dafür nicht unnötig in unkosten stürzen.
Dass es für 50 Euro keine vernünftigen Ruten gibt halte ich für Blödsinn. Als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe, haben meine ersten Ruten auch nicht mehr gekostet und die sind nicht kaputt gegagen und Fische konnte man damit auch fangen. Wenn man sich dann aber auf einen Fisch spezialisieren möchte, macht es durchaus Sinn und wesentlich mehr Spaß mit hochtwertigen Ruten zu angeln.
Aber das nur am Rande...

Da meine Idee ja wohl leider nicht so funktioniert wie ich dachte, werde ich mich neu orientieren müssen und mich für eine Aal oder Schleienrute entscheiden - wobei ich im Moment eher zu Aal tendiere...


----------



## Dunraven (31. März 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*

Brauchbare Ruten gibt es sicher für 50 Euro, aber das Problem ist eben Schleie UND Aal zu kombinieren. Der eine ist Tauziehen und das wars, das andere ist der Paradefisch fürs feine Fischen, die angeblich so scheue Schleie. Wenn Du nichts spezielles willst und nichts besonderes, dann würde ich eben die von mir genannten einfachen Sachen nehmen. 

Schwere 10 Euro Rute, z.B. von Shimano, und eine 10-15 Euro Rolle. Kann auch eine bessere gebrauchte sein. Wie gesagt es wird im Normalfall und bei passendem Gerät eh nur gekurbelt, nicht gedrillt. Das macht dann also grade die Hälfte deines Budgets für eine brauchbare Aalrute. Habe die Rute die ich meine mal bei Ebay gesucht, ich meine sowas http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300411786521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT in der Art. Die ganz einfachen Dinger. Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen kann ob die Rollen aus der Auktion stabil genug sind, die Ruten haben hier bei uns einige auf Hecht und Aal im Einsatz. Auch sehr beliebt für Hecht und Aal ist hier die Balzer Atlantic Hecht. Gibt es auch für 10 Euro, im Angebot auch mal für 5,55 Euro als Kundenmagnet. Wobei 10 Euro eben realistischer ist. Wie Du sagtest das sind solche Ruten die für den gelegentlichen Ansitz und auch für den häufigen Ansitz locker reichen. Aber wie Du auch sagst, wenn man, wie ich, viel auf eine Fischt geht (bei mir eben Aal), dann will man auch etwas besseres, auch wenn das einfache im Normalfall reicht.

Für Schleie würde ich aber schon etwas mehr Wert auf die Rute und Rolle legen. Da ist die Schnur dünner, da drillt man auch mal und da sollte die Bremse auch besser sein. Passende Ruten aus dem 50 Euro Bereich sollten sich da aber doch locker finden und die Rolle liegt dann eben bei 20-30 Euro. Aber wie gesagt mit einem Ding für diese verschiedenen Fische wirst Du nicht glücklich. Auch wenn ich die meisten meiner Schleien letztes Jahr mit meinen Aalruten gefangen habe (angele nicht gezielt auf die), aber durch das kräftige Gerät ist das eben kein wirklicher Drill. Wirst Du ja sehen wenn die erste Schleie Deinen Tauwurm für Aal nimmt. Das passiert (zumindest mir) oft genug.


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2010)

*AW: DAM Devilstick Match*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit ner Feederrute machen!!!


Meinst Du nicht, dass Du damit lieber angeln solltest? 
So rutschtst Du gerade noch in die März-Ferkelwahl...:vik:


----------

